
Haven: Keep Watch - runesoerensen
https://guardianproject.github.io/haven/
======
Mizza
This is a really interesting development from the Guardian Project!

I've been looking for a home security system and, for my price range, have
only found Chinese-made webcam with disturbing privacy implications. To be
able to use old Android phones and some free software that I can run myself
for file collection and serving would be an optimal solution for me!

Good luck, team!

------
r3bl
Ah, alright, so it monitors the sensors and sends a notification either over
SMS or Signal. Got that.

What I don't really get is the "event logs and captured media can be remotely
accessed through a Tor Onion Service". Whose Tor Onion Service? Wow, my phone
runs an Onion service? Did not see that coming.

I'm assuming the phone needs to be charged 24 hours a day because something
like this will kill phone batteries within a few hours.

~~~
runesoerensen
> Whose Tor Onion Service? Wow, my phone runs an Onion service?

Seems like it
[https://github.com/guardianproject/haven/blob/0fd6f690ef6303...](https://github.com/guardianproject/haven/blob/0fd6f690ef63033587d8ed02e08845b4a3d3a3fe/src/main/java/org/havenapp/main/HavenApp.java#L51)

I guess battery life is less of a concern for the suggested use case (e.g.
turning a cheap, extra commodity device into a primarily stationary, plugged-
in security system).

~~~
burgerdev
Maybe more appropriate: "Wow, my phone can _optionally_ run an onion service!"

[https://github.com/guardianproject/haven/blob/0fd6f690ef6303...](https://github.com/guardianproject/haven/blob/0fd6f690ef63033587d8ed02e08845b4a3d3a3fe/src/main/java/org/havenapp/main/HavenApp.java#L35)

------
amelius
Too bad Android basically ties my persona to the phone, making it difficult
and awkward to use this on more than one device. Is there a RPi version?

~~~
RunningDroid
I don't know of anything that has SMS or signal messaging built-in, but the
motion project¹ would probably be a good place to start.

~~~
anfogoat
Motion + signal-cli[0] has been working well for me.

[0] [https://github.com/AsamK/signal-cli](https://github.com/AsamK/signal-cli)

------
lerie82
If someone is worried so much about their privacy, why would they be sending
any data such as a video of themselves over their phone's service?

~~~
Xylakant
As long as the traffic goes via the tor network, I don’t see any issue with
this. All the provider sees is encrypted blurb.

------
multibit
Crashes immediately after the tutorial.

------
slaman
So it is either trivially defeated by commodity cellphone/wifi jammers, or has
a huge risk of false positives.

------
wybiral
So you want me to install surveillance software on my phone to stop other
people from accessing my phone?

------
zeveb
I really like the Guardian Project[0]. Their stuff is some of the first stuff
I install on any new phone; it's part of what makes Android such a great OS
for the privacy-conscious. It's also great to see that — contrary to what
Wired reported — this is _not_ just a product of Mr. Snowden's team. He's not
trustworthy, but the Guardian Project are.

[0] [https://guardianproject.info/](https://guardianproject.info/)

